# Current Draw when vehicle is off..



## LS-N-IT (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey guys, I need a little advice.

I have an 06 Lincoln LS. My factory battery went dead, so I put in a Optima Yellow Top. (I had drained the factory battery dead before, so I knew it was just a matter of time). 

I brought it in to the dealer, because I was seeing a 2.5 amp current draw 
with the car off. (Turns out, it is suppose to do this. After 20 mins the car powers everything down fully. After that the car only has a .40 amp draw at rest). However, they found when my Head Unit and CD changer is hooked up, the total draw is .70 amps (and additional .30 amps). 

I have a Kenwood Excelon DPX701 and the 10 disc changer in the trunk. Is 
.30 amps an excessive amount of draw for those two components? The wiring looks fine, the radio and changer work fine, and I do not feel any warmth whatsoever from either unit....

Thanks for your help!
J


----------



## pikers (Oct 21, 2007)

Sounds like standard standby current draw, usually in place to retain clock settings etc. You changer relies on the HU for power (correct?) so that would be additional draw. Nothing to worry about I wouldn't think.


----------



## LS-N-IT (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, there is just one cable from the H/U to the changer. For power, signal, controls etc.. Now, the dealer told me an additional .30 amps is enough to drain the battery down after enough hours.


----------



## stalintc (Dec 6, 2007)

In my experience anything over .07amps in a newer car is starting to be a concern. 2.5 amps for 20 minutes seems really high. I am not a dealer so maybe I am wrong, but I haven't encountered a vehicle that had that high of a draw that was not a problem. I'd do some more research, but that seems altogether too high.


----------



## MadMaxSE-L (Oct 19, 2006)

stalintc said:


> In my experience anything over .07amps in a newer car is starting to be a concern. 2.5 amps for 20 minutes seems really high. I am not a dealer so maybe I am wrong, but I haven't encountered a vehicle that had that high of a draw that was not a problem. I'd do some more research, but that seems altogether too high.


There are alot of cars that have this type of draw; it is the computer/body control modules that draw power for a certain amount of time after the ignition is switched off - usually 10-30 minutes or so and it's no big deal... 

I would say that 0.7a is a little excessive though; that's almost an amp of current draw, and I could see that being a possible problem if you don't drive your car everyday/enough...

-Matt


----------



## LS-N-IT (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks guys.. yes, the Lincoln factory spec for my car is a approx. 2.5 amps for 20 mins, then it powers down and I should have a .4 amp draw. I spoke with the tech directly. 

If the .3 amp draw from my H/U is excessive, is it defective then? Im certainly not going to pay money to have the H/U looked at, it would probably be cheaper to just buy a new H/U (although I don't want to do that as this one isn't even a year old)


----------



## Foglght (Aug 2, 2007)

.4 amps when the car is off and completely shut down?! I can understand the high current draw when the car is first checked as you have to disconnect the battery and install the monitor in between the battery connection, but after 20 mins or so, depending on make/model, normally anything over 50 mA is too much with an aftermarket system. 

Wierd. Remind me not to buy a Lincoln.


----------



## LS-N-IT (Mar 5, 2008)

Umm.. scratch this. 

Lincoln Tech = Idiot. 

What he must have meant was milliamps.. not amps. I just did my own test with my calibrated multimeter, and at first yeah it pulls 2 amps. Once everything has clicked off it goes down to .04 amps.. which is .4 milliamps. Not .4 amps. What a spank 

Anywho, with the radio and changer hooked up its just under .5 mA. Im not worried with .5mA  

Thanks for the info guys.


----------



## rsvchad (May 28, 2007)

LS-N-IT said:


> Umm.. scratch this.
> 
> Lincoln Tech = Idiot.
> 
> ...


Deci -> Centi -> Milli

.04 amps is 40 milliamps, not .4 milliamps. I'm sure you are not drawing .5mA, but 50mA sounds reasonable.


----------



## LS-N-IT (Mar 5, 2008)

Yeah your right. My multimeter has more steps on it than I thought it did.. I had the decimal in the wrong spot still. 
It is pulling 40 mA with everything off. It is pulling 48 mA when I have all of my equipment is connected, but off. 
The 20 min waiting time anytime you touch something sucks.. but at least I know my car is just fine! 
Thanks
J


----------

